# Scofield secret



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, I'll let the cat out of the bag. I was at Scofield last night and there are two open pools of water in the arm of the dam. only big enough to fish 2 or 3 people. I don't even know if the trip would be worth the drive because you might not get that spot. But some kids were fishing it for a couple hours and had some pretty nice tigers and bows strung up. If you do want to compete for the spot, it seems like they scored pretty good. They just fished powerbait. The water is only out about 15-20 yards and is no larger then 15 or 20 hards wide. Not very big so don't get your hopes up. But if you do get the spot, i think you'll luck out.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Crap! I just drove by that area and though to myself "Naw, the ice is so thick, I'll just waste gas".

Thanks for the info. Good to know.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for the report. we caught some big 2-3 pound rainbows last year right there just after ice-off, and into early summer, but no tigers. i fish scofield quite a bit and i still cant find them tigers :x oh well, maybe this year. keep us posted about ice-off! i cant wait to hit it up


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Dedicated 1, I have found that the tigers enjoy a freshly killed minnow chillin' on the bottom. For whatever reason most that I have caught up there are caught on the bottom with minnows or even a tube jig that I have left on the bottom. The rainbows are the ones I have noticed that would rather chase lures. Gotta love minnow traps.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Indeed. :twisted: 

So who's gonna try and beat me to the open water, this Saturday? :wink: :wink:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Should not be hard, you can't get your butt out of bed


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Why did I know that would come up as soon as I clicked "Submit"?

Doh!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Keep us updated bro, can't wait for ice to come off and resume the fishing up there. Make sure you are first one up there otherwise you'll be catching chubs in the river below the dam while those lucky dudes get all the big tigers!!!


----------

